# Hummingbird Hawk-moth in flight



## carlos58 (Nov 13, 2012)

hello everyone
Hummingbird Hawk-moth (Macroglossum stellatarum)
Insects in flight Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is one weird looking thing ( not sure wether it's a bug or a bird)

Really nice captures though!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 13, 2012)

Great captures, #2 is amazing!

I love these guys, found out this summer they are in our area but haven't seen one yet, fingers crossed for next year!


----------



## Infinite_Day (Nov 13, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Great captures, #2 is amazing!
> 
> I love these guys, found out this summer they are in our area but haven't seen one yet, fingers crossed for next year!



You have to be attentive and quick. They're actually pretty easy to mistake for a hummingbird. Wonderful shots, Carlos.


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 13, 2012)

Till today didn't know creatures like these existed!


----------



## ChaseH (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome, great capture of the beast with the flower.


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 14, 2012)

How the heck did you get them so in focus???  I tried shooting humming birds the other day, and could not get a single usable shot!


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 14, 2012)

I have never seen such a thing.  Thank you for posting this.  Superb capture.


----------



## ColorExperts (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful capture #2 is amazing shot. Thanks a lot for sharing !!


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## cannpope (Nov 15, 2012)

Great, great set!  You are able to give those of us who are not able to get shots like this an opportunity to see all kinds of creatures we normally wouldn't get to see and so close up too    Thank you!


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you very much Carol


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Nov 22, 2012)

Great Shots!!  I know these guys are hard to get in focus - they are pretty quick!!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 22, 2012)

Never seen one until today.  Do they move like a hummingbird or like a moth?


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Nov 23, 2012)

The move like a hummingbird.  They're easy to mistake for a hummingbird.  The first time I saw one was in Turkey and I thought "A hummingbird, didn't know they had those here!" - but it turned out to be a hummingbird moth, as you can see on the photos of carlos58 they even drink the nectar in the same way.


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for last comments


greybeard said:


> Never seen one until today. Do they move like a hummingbird or like a moth?



like hummingbird


----------



## cjh57jr (Nov 23, 2012)

We had one of them this August, slightly different than your though, was an amazing little thing.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 24, 2012)

Great freakin' shots, Carlos. As with Kurt's work, I enjoy viewing your work as well.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 24, 2012)

Must be related to this guy:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/287612-snowberry-clearwing-moth.html


----------

